# Hanna Calcium checkers



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Arriving Wed. Aug. 09. $59.99 plus free coral magazine. not on the site yet. www.advancedreefaquatics.ca


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello I was wondering if the checkers did come in today
Thanks


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

sorry for late reply. yes they did come in,


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

please note for this friday only we open at 1:30 pm as were at the airport. thx


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Have you tried out the checkers yet Flavio? Curious how good they actually are.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi and yes we did try one thursday, we took 2 different samples, against an elos test kit, both samples came back dead on with the elos. one at 420 and other at 390, so far so good!


----------

